# Willamette FT



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Qual callbacks to the 3rd:

2-6-7-10-12-13-20-21-22-23-24-25-26-27-28-29-30-32


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

any chance theres somewhere with dog names? It's a non EE event..


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Here goes:

2 - Camino Weight Cutter
6 - Carbon Copys Ditch Witch
7 - Skookumchuck's Big Cheese
10 - Carbon's Black Jake Of PDK
12 - Cold Creek's Little Big Man
13 - Chena River's Jackpot Kramer
20 - Jaco's Red Desert Cider
21 - Storm's Rumblin' Thunder
22 - Gunrunners Cheap Trick
23 - Treka
24 - Pure Labs Smooth Move
25 - Whisky River's Flying Ice
26 - Let Her Be Nellybelle
27 - Nitro's Blackrock Chaos
28 - Candlewood's Git 'R' Done
29 - Utopian Butte To Butte
30 - Topgun's Maverick
32 - Chopper's Rx to Win


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Qual callbacks to the 4th

2-6-7-10-12-22-23-26-27-28-29-30-32


Open Callbacks to the 2nd which will be a 500 yd blind

3-4-7-8-9-10-11-13-14-15-17-18-19-20-21-22-23-24-25-26-27-28-29-31-34-35-36-37-38-39-41-42-44-45-47-48-49-50-51-53-54-56-57-58

The list of entrants is on rftentry


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

qual finish today?


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Jeff,

Haven't heard anything more yet. Gregg must be at dinner now. Hopefully will hear something a little later.

Arleen


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Jeff,

Just heard that qual did not finish 4th series today. Open, oops, I mean Limited did not finish 2nd series so derby will probably be started on Sunday instead of tomorrow. that's all for tonight.

Arleen


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks arleen. 

i'm hoping for #28!!! Go Git'r!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Qual was tough. 4 dogs of 30 did first series without handling. I had fun meeting Gregg...

/Paul


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Paul,

Yeah, Gregg said it was really tough. At least Pete made it further than any of our Goldens. Gregg also said that Bit was the first dog to get all the birds but it wasn't nice enough to carry her into the 2nd. He also said that Flirt decided to be contrary today. He also said he enjoyed meeting you as well. 

Arleen


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ya, i was pretty happy with Pete. He actually came to work at a team. Unfortunately he forgot his channel training and ping ponged the water blind. He heeled well to line and sat there steady. Bubba would never believe it....fun though. Got a derby dog to go yet with a brand new handler, so that should be fun....

/paul


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ya, i was pretty happy with Pete. He actually came to work at a team. Unfortunately he forgot his channel training and ping ponged the water blind. He heeled well to line and sat there steady. Bubba would never believe it....fun though. Got a derby dog to go yet with a brand new handler, so that should be fun....
> 
> /paul


Which derby dog is that? Gambler will run his very 1st derby also. No one knows what to expect!!  Should be interesting all around.

Arleen


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Troopers Mom said:


> Which derby dog is that? Gambler will run his very 1st derby also. No one knows what to expect!!  Should be interesting all around.
> 
> Arleen


Toni will run Radar. we haven't really trained for derby, she kinda out of the blue said "i'm gonna enter and see what happens...." Its her first dog, has a junior title and is going for it......

/Paul


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Limited called back to the 3rd:

4-7-8-9-10-11-13-15-21-23-24-25-27-28-29-31-34-38-39-41- 42-44-45-47-49-50-51-54


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Arleen,

Did you ever hear what the final results from the Qual were?

Thanks,


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Ron in Portland said:


> Arleen,
> 
> Did you ever hear what the final results from the Qual were?
> 
> Thanks,


Ron, no I don't know. Since all our dogs had gone out, Gregg is working dogs today and not at the trial. Sorry. 

Arleen


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Ok.. Limited callbacks to the 4th

4-7-8-11-21-23-27-34-38-39-44-45-50-51-54


Also word was that they thought John Henninger won the Qual with Trixie although not confirmed. No other info at this point.

Arleen


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Callbacks to the 2nd in the AM

1-2-3-4-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-19-22-26-27-31-32-33-35-36-37-38


Limited should be just finishing up shortly.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

20 dogs back to the 3rd in the AM for tomorrow:

1-2-3-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-26-27-31-32-33-35-36-37-38

Still have not heard final results on either the Qual or the Limited

Arleen


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Partial results of the Limited:

1. #27 FC-AFC Volwood's Angel
2. #39 FC-AFC Pure Labs Skys the Limit
3. #8 Kimber VIII
4. #23 FC Justin Time Mr. Moto

Do not know RJ or JAMs


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ron in Portland said:


> Arleen,
> 
> Did you ever hear what the final results from the Qual were?
> 
> Thanks,


I know Trixie won and Cutter was 2nd. Thats all I know. After watching all 4 setups of the open water series and every dog run, I'm intrigued by the final placements. 

/Paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

_*all 4 setups of the open water series*_

??


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey /Paul,

did you hear how 27 ended up in the Qual?

Thanks,


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> _*all 4 setups of the open water series*_
> 
> ??


Yep, they had troubles deciding how to setup the 4th, re-did the test 4 times before they settled and ran their first dog. Getting hard pressed to find test dogs....

Here is the test they went with. The first bird down was in the corner of the pond. This ranged at 396 and at about 150 yards out there was a small brush pile that was an influencer to the line. This gun retired. The 2nd bird down was thrown onto the island. this was ranged at 250 yards, this gun also retired. The flyer was a wipe out bird and landed about 60 yards in front of the dog. This also had an honor. 











/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ron in Portland said:


> Hey /Paul,
> 
> did you hear how 27 ended up in the Qual?
> 
> Thanks,



Sorry I didn't 

/paul


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> ...Here is the test they went with. The first bird down was in the corner of the pond. This ranged at 396 and at about 150 yards out there was a small brush pile that was an influencer to the line. This gun retired. The 2nd bird down was thrown onto the island. this was ranged at 250 yards, this gun also retired. The flyer was a wipe out bird and landed about 60 yards in front of the dog. This also had an honor...
> 
> /Paul


Well, I bet that one gave them some separation. Did you watch the series? How'd the dogs do, in general?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ron in Portland said:


> Well, I bet that one gave them some separation. Did you watch the series? How'd the dogs do, in general?


Well it was a pretty strong field. The island bird gave a few dogs a time of it. Getting to far left and onto the road was a danger. few dogs handled. 5 dogs really nailed it.

/Paul


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Paul,

Great picture and diagram.

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> /Paul



Paul - how did you get this image? Would sure love to learn to do same!


----------



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

zipmarc said:


> Paul - how did you get this image? Would sure love to learn to do same!


Looks like Google Earth.....


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Mimi I used google maps to get the overhead, then copy past the image into a pbrush, diagrammed out the test from there. 

/Paul


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

anyone have the Qual results


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Derby Results

1. Pink - Henninger

2. Roger - Zellner

3. Hoot - Bartlett

4. Friday - Poer

Dont know any jams


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Am results:


1st AFC Super High Flyer o/h Kim Johnston
2nd Taz The Ranger o/h Brett Stark
3rd Bobby Magee o/h John Poer
4th Marauders Aviator o/h Wayne Johnston
RJ Duckmountains Diary of a Mad Man o/h Cynthia Tallman
Jams Carbon's Special Force of PDK o/h Jeff Barrtlett
U.S. Currency o/h Mike Tierney


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW Kim Way To Go! CONGRATULATIONS 
Also a Big Congrats to Mike and Cash for their Am Jam


----------

